# المركز الأردني الخليجي لطب الأسنان يرحب بكم



## ألضياء (8 فبراير 2020)

*

المركز الأردني الخليجي لطب الأسنان يرحب بكم..

كادر كامل ومحترف يهتم بأسنانك وعلاج جميع مشاكلها باحترافية 

وإتقان وبأسعار مقبولة قياسا على الجودة والسرعة والمواد والكفالة عليها.

- زراعة الأسنان الفورية (بأفضل الزرعات العالمية خلال 3 أيام فقط بدون ألم 

أو تشوهات أو أعراض جانبية بكفالة مدى الحياة ان شاء الله) والتركيبات السنية

(البورسلان والزيركون) والفينير وابتسامة هوليود والقشور الخزفية وجراحة اللثة 

والفكين وغيرها.


الأردن- عمّان - الصويفية - أول شارع الوكالات - مقابل لبناني سناك - مجمع الواحة ط1.

للتواصل المباشر مع الأطباء المختصين في المركز (واتس أو اتصال):

د. يزن 00962798454095 / 00962772222045

د. محمد 00962776525353

أرضي 0096265857708







نتشرف باستقبالكم وعلاجكم ونسعد بتقديم خدمة مميزة تليق بكم وبسمعتنا عندكم.

​*


----------



## ألضياء (18 فبراير 2020)

*المركز الأردني الخليجي لطب الأسنان يرحب بكم.*


*






كادر كامل ومحترف يهتم بأسنانك وعلاج جميع مشاكلها باحترافية وإتقان
وبأسعار مقبولة قياسا على الجودة والسرعة والمواد والكفالة عليها.

- زراعة الأسنان الفورية (بأفضل الزرعات العالمية خلال 3 أيام فقط بدون ألم
أو تشوهات أو أعراض جانبية بكفالة مدى الحياة ان شاء الله) والتركيبات السنية
(البورسلان والزيركون) 
والفينير وابتسامة هوليود والقشور الخزفية وجراحة اللثة والفكين وغيرها.
الأردن- عمّان - الصويفية - أول شارع الوكالات - مقابل لبناني سناك - مجمع الواحة ط1.

للتواصل المباشر مع الأطباء المختصين في المركز (واتس أو اتصال):

د. يزن 00962798454095 / 00962772222045
د. محمد 00962776525353
أرضي 0096265857708

نتشرف باستقبالكم وعلاجكم ونسعد بتقديم خدمة مميزة تليق بكم وبسمعتنا عندكم.


​*


----------

